# Dental coding



## myreznick (Apr 29, 2015)

*C, DL caries found Tooth B and S, DO caries found. Tooth T, MO caries found Tooth R DLB caries found. Tooth K MO caries found. Tooth L DOLM caies found. Tooth M DL caries found. All caries removed and stainless steel crown, size 6placed on B, S,T,K, AND L. Stainless steel size 4 placed on R & M. Stainless steel crown size C1 placed on C. No caries pulp exposure was accounted for.* This is what the op note states and I don't have the foggiest idea of how to code it HELP ME PLEASE Pt is four year old with medicaid


----------



## kbraddo (Apr 29, 2015)

*first step*

Do you have a dental coding manual?
It is not in with the rest of the codes in the CPC book.


----------



## myreznick (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have the dental coding manual


----------



## lrwhit2 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Dental Coding*

Here is some info on dental coding, there is a fee associated
https://www.findacode.com/dental-cod...s-ada-cdt.html

The procedure codes you are looking for are D2930 - D2931 for the stainless steel crowns. 

The dx code range you would use is : 521.00 - 521.09


----------

